# Something small, but HELL it works well!!



## Casper (1/7/16)

Made from very high density foam.

Thanks so much @Clouder!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

I am so doing that to the door in my car...


----------



## Modulas (1/7/16)

Nice!
I did something similar with a piece of pool noodle.

Reactions: Creative 4


----------



## Dave1 (1/7/16)

Looks like a UV5R between the MOD and Coke. Awesome idea that.


----------



## Switchy (1/7/16)

You drive an Opel!

Or not?


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Nice @Casper!
Great work @Clouder!!


----------



## Clouder (1/7/16)

@Silver thanx man!
@Casper its a pity it looks a bit kakkish, but pleasure bro!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## HouseOfVape (1/7/16)

Nice one! Have to do this !


----------

